# Social anxiety and commenting



## Unoriginalname (Nov 5, 2011)

This is a bit silly but am I the only one who has a fear of being the last comment on a thread and therein by being the unnecessary comment on an overall edifying discussion?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 5, 2011)

Not silly at all, Eric.

I checked, and yes, you are the only one.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 5, 2011)

I've always thought of you as Eric "Thread Slayer" Hettinger. Right from the get go.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2011)

You are looking at it the wrong way - Once you have spoken, nothing more needs to be said on the subject.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 5, 2011)

Now I'm afraid to comment on this thread!


----------



## Herald (Nov 5, 2011)

I've always considered Bawb as the last word even when he's not. 

sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 5, 2011)

To quote the great philosopher David Byrne "Say something once, why say it again?"


----------



## Jack K (Nov 5, 2011)

I confess that I too worry what people will think of me. But I've never associated being the last comment with anything negative.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 5, 2011)

I worry about what people think as well... There are threads when people agree with me, and others when it seems like everybody is against me (Cool Pastors post... cough cough... ). Although I would rather make a statement and be wrong, than not make a statement and move on in ignorance.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> This is a bit silly but am I the only one who has a fear of being the last comment on a thread and therein by being the unnecessary comment on an overall edifying discussion?



I'm with you there! Second only to that is when you want to reply but you see the moderators have closed the thread! Except when Ruben does it- his avatar intimidates me anyway!


----------



## Galatians220 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have such a terror of it that I give my posts a shelf life of 24 hours at the most, usually much less, unless someone has found a comment helpful. In that case, I usually leave the post on the thread; if not, "it gone."


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2011)

It used to really bother me a lot. Not so much anymore; once I realized that it really isn't my job to correct everyone on the interwebz.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 5, 2011)

i admit to looking for thumbs up. and when i don't get them i usually think bad thoughts about the rest of you : )
and i also like to use the delete button!

i'm sort of kidding about the thumbs-up, but i REALLY REALLY miss the more personal "so and so" thanks you or likes this or whatever. i think we need that back and i remember something about the thumbs up was going to be replaced with a personal thumbs up or something, but that never happened. and this is not a personal attack on rich or anyone else--i know you all have lives, i'm just saying this in case it can easily happen.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 5, 2011)

Sometimes I think everybody might think I'm an idiot.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 5, 2011)

I' desperately trying to look for any chance I can post because I am soooooooo close to 1000 posts. Thanks for this thread which may help me get there soon


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm watching to see who will be the last to post on this thread.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 5, 2011)

It is my mission to be the last one to post on this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

I have more of a fear of misrepresenting my own or someone else's views. That plagues me unlike anything else.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 6, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Sometimes I think everybody might think I'm an idiot.



I guess I should be more transparent and tell you outright. It's impolite to make you wonder.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I think everybody might think I'm an idiot.
> ...



your messing this up. I am supposed to have the last post.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 6, 2011)

you may be on to something;Pro 17:28 Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: and he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding.


----------



## Andres (Nov 6, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> This is a bit silly but am I the only one who has a fear of being the last comment on a thread and therein by being the unnecessary comment on an overall edifying discussion?



Actually the worst is when you start a thread and get absolutely zero replies.  That's happened to me before. I wondered if my breath smelled or something.

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




RobertPGH1981 said:


> There are threads when people agree with me, and others when it seems like everybody is against me (Cool Pastors post... cough cough...)



Don't take it personally. When it seems like everyone is against you, it just means you're wrong!  I'm just kidding friend. Generally, even when folks disagree here, they do it respectfully. Now I did say generally...


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 6, 2011)

The solution is only to post useful posts.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 6, 2011)

I wonder what the koine is for "Killer of threads?"


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> Sorry.



Totally joking lol

Sorta........


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 6, 2011)

Really can't wait to I hit 1,000 posts. I wonder what happens....


----------



## Andres (Nov 6, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> Really can't wait to I hit 1,000 posts. I wonder what happens....



You get a plaque for your wall. At 2k, a card for your wallet.


----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2011)

Sometimes I definitely find it intimidating to post, especially to start a thread. But, this is a great community of believers and I think we don't have to be afraid of mis-wording something, asking a "silly" question, or even being the last post. We all love each other here!

That being said...please somebody post after me...please...


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

Zach said:


> Sometimes I definitely find it intimidating to post, especially to start a thread. But, this is a great community of believers and I think we don't have to be afraid of mis-wording something, asking a "silly" question, or even being the last post. We all love each other here!
> 
> That being said...please somebody post after me...please...



BUMP!!!
Their your request is granted


----------



## Rufus (Nov 6, 2011)

Zach said:


> Sometimes I definitely find it intimidating to post, especially to start a thread. But, this is a great community of believers and I think we don't have to be afraid of mis-wording something, asking a "silly" question, or even being the last post. We all love each other here!



[video=youtube;VoW9czgQBqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoW9czgQBqE[/video]


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 6, 2011)

You are so kind and accomodating, Weston.

Don't you agree, Joseph? (You are getting close to a thouand posts!)

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Rufus (Nov 6, 2011)

(Accidental double post)


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I definitely find it intimidating to post, especially to start a thread. But, this is a great community of believers and I think we don't have to be afraid of mis-wording something, asking a "silly" question, or even being the last post. We all love each other here!
> ...



I feel the love! I watched sponge-bob this morning and I love this episode


----------



## Berean (Nov 6, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Pro 17:28 Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: and he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding.



Works for me.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 6, 2011)

Ha. Years ago I used to read at a news and survivalist forum and some dude started a thread about how he was a thread killer with the last comment all the time, and he must be so boring, and other people started getting on and saying no, it happened to them too, and the thread ended up being thousands of posts long with everybody saying they were going to be the thread killer. The mod finally shut it down.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

lynnie said:


> Ha. Years ago I used to read at a news and survivalist forum and some dude started a thread about how he was a thread killer with the last comment all the time, and he must be so boring, and other people started getting on and saying no, it happened to them too, and the thread ended up being thousands of posts long with everybody saying they were going to be the thread killer. The mod finally shut it down.



I already called it. The congregation voted on it and the elders laid hands on me and ordained it.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 6, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> lynnie said:
> 
> 
> > Ha. Years ago I used to read at a news and survivalist forum and some dude started a thread about how he was a thread killer with the last comment all the time, and he must be so boring, and other people started getting on and saying no, it happened to them too, and the thread ended up being thousands of posts long with everybody saying they were going to be the thread killer. The mod finally shut it down.
> ...



It was Predestined.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 6, 2011)

I am outraged that no one took this seriously and made light of my feelings. This is a deep insecurity of mine and all you guys, or most of you have just mocked me. This is supposed to be a "christian" forum. Ok I am teasing, I am glad I am not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 6, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> I am outraged that no one took this seriously and made light of my feelings. This is a deep insecurity of mine and all you guys, or most of you have just mocked me. This is supposed to be a "christian" forum. Ok I am teasing, I am glad I am not the only one who feels this way.



We're not laughing at you, we're laughing with you.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 6, 2011)

I am semi cautious to post here today because this has been a little silly, but it is just shaming how pathetic my insecurities are. While I did ask this question with humor in my tone, I really do have that struggle. It goes to show how weak and feeble my ego can be at times.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> I am outraged that no one took this seriously and made light of my feelings. This is a deep insecurity of mine and all you guys, or most of you have just mocked me. This is supposed to be a "christian" forum. Ok I am teasing, I am glad I am not the only one who feels this way.



I felt really bad about this..... then you posted that ending.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 6, 2011)

I feel like the mods are going to put down this thread like George Washington put down the Whiskey Rebellion.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

Rufus said:


> I feel like the mods are going to put down this thread like George Washington put down the Whiskey Rebellion.



Not unless I am the last to post.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 6, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> This is a bit silly but am I the only one who has a fear of being the last comment on a thread and therein by being the unnecessary comment on an overall edifying discussion?


Well, one could, as Buckley once rejoined, "bask in my own former eloquence". I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

This post is to make sure I am last.


----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> This post is to make sure I am last.



Thanks for letting us know Weston.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmmmmm, this seems to possibly be one of those # of posts boosting threads. One more for the home team


----------



## py3ak (Nov 6, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> I am semi cautious to post here today because this has been a little silly, but it is just shaming how pathetic my insecurities are. While I did ask this question with humor in my tone, I really do have that struggle. It goes to show how weak and feeble my ego can be at times.



It is easy to feel many things like that; it can be helpful to remember that this is only the Internet. While the human interactions, of course, are real and important, yet for most of us an online message board should be quite far from being the most significant venue we inhabit.

And lest anyone doubt who is the thread-killer, I'll go ahead and claim that honor.


----------

